# [SOLVED] Epox 9NDA3I Power BIOS



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

this section has an overclocking feature that has me concerned due to the high sound levels from my fan. The fan is a generic 6cm cooling fan mounted on top of the aluminum heatsink over my AMD Athlon 3500+ processor. It is currently clocked in at 2200 (x11) settings. However, I had noted that while going through the bios settings recently that I could cancel out these settings using the <Insert> button on reboot to restore the default settings on the motherboard BIOS. 
Is this a safe method to apply, or, should I resort to having a technician go through this routine? Also, I do not know the original settings of this motherboard as it had been purchased from another friend with the overclocking in place at the time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Epox 9NDA3I Power BIOS*

The "Default Settings" are the original settings.
If the CPU fan is loud then it is attempting to compensate for higher CPU temps.


----------



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Epox 9NDA3I Power BIOS*

hope that this helps:

my mobo is an EPox 9NDA3I
Kingston DDR400 3GB non ecc RAM, 
self switching TSI 300 watt ATX power supply, 
ATI Radeon 9550 256 MB video card, 
Taisol 6cm cooling fan on top of heatsink, 
Generic large beige metal case

this is an ancient fossilized homebuilt system with legacy parts in operation, anything else required??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Epox 9NDA3I Power BIOS*

Check the Temps & Voltages in the Bios.


----------

